

Ask HN: How many downloads/day do you need to be in Top apps in AppStore? - shibataism

Followings are some examples but if you have any other cases, please share you experiences.<p>http://www.quora.com/How-many-downloads-day-do-you-need-to-be-a-Top-10-Free-iPhone-app<p>Top 10 free is roughly 30K-120K downloads per day. We had a top five free app getting 120K in one day with an overall rank of #3 before dropping.<p>http://www.quora.com/How-many-downloads-do-some-of-the-Top-50-free-iPhone-apps-get-per-day<p>Apps in the top 10 free can range from 50-100K+ downloads a day with the number one free app having the potential to get even more with the correct marketing.
======
arn
AppShopper's app hit the #9 spot of overall free and was around 150,000
downloads in a day. This was September 2010. These number ranges are moving
targets as more people are buying iOS devices.

So there's Top Paid and Top Free lists. Top Free is in that range, while Top
Paid is significantly less. The numbers for the top Paid have been reported on
a bit more.

Here are Christmas numbers (~78,000) for the #2 Paid app:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2010/12/28/camera-reaches-
over-7800...](http://www.macrumors.com/2010/12/28/camera-reaches-
over-78000-sales-on-christmas-day-alone/)

Christmas numbers are hard to compare as there is a surge on Christmas day.
And a bit of a sustained run afterwards due to the new devices in circulation.

~~~
shibataism
Thank you so much!

------
nathanbarry
I don't know much about free apps, but I did learn that #50 (the highest I
have made it) on the iPad Top Grossing list is worth about $2k per day.

